# Where do I find my CPC test score?



## mkunzer (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel like I've been searching around the AAPC website forever.  I know I passed my exam but I'd love to see my score.  Where can I locate it?  Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 26, 2016)

Go to your purchases/items under My AAPC link at the top right of the screen. Then click on Items tab. Then look for the exam and click on it. The status line will say Passed and it will be a link to click on with the score. It only gives the percent if you pass, if you want to know individual section scores then you can email AAPC for a section by section percent breakdown.


----------



## chaitanya1 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Tanya*

Hi, were you able to find ur scores..my status says passed but can't find scores anywhere


----------

